# Echinodorus xingu



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Echinodorus xingu - Apparently this is a relatively uncommon, or should I say not often available plant. I may be able to get a small amount but have not been able to find any useful info on it. Does anyone know of any links that have good info on this plant? Most of what I found I can't read and the pics aren't very good.

Thanks,
Jay Reeves


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I found some information on Echinodorus xingu in my Oriental Aquarium Handbook:

Synonym: Echinodorus latifolius
Propagation by runners
Origin: Central America

A hardy species which can produce runners. The leaves in rosettes can reach 20 cm long and 0.9 cm broad. Leaf blade is narrowly lanceolate and erect. E. latifolius resembles E. quadricostatus, but the latter has shorter and broader leaves. This plant can be planted in the middle in bunches or in the front corners of the aquarium.

Carlos


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Carlos,
Appreciate the information. 20cm - mmmmm, a little taller than I was hoping for. Still I will give it a shot. if it is true to Echinodorus growth style should have some to share in the not to distant future  

Jay Reeves


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Do you have any picture of your xingu, Jay? I wouldnt mine using it to compare an uniden plant in my tank.


----------



## Jay Reeves (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't have any pics and don't have the plant yet. Found only a few pics on the net - all at Asian and European sites. Only a few so-so pics. I was really hoping to find a pic of dense growth with this plant. Let us know if you find any decent pics.

Jay Reeves


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

The following are pictures of Terry's E. latifolius: http://www.arofanatics.com/members/sard/sardsgallery/?return=/members/sard/


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Is it the plant in the photo 2nd from bottom up?

It sure looks something similar to what I have.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

A poor picture of E. latifolius, but it'll give everyone an idea of what this plant looks like:










Carlos


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

From a quick look at the photo, it reminds me of sag subulata. 

Is there any noticable characteristic to seperate the 2 plant?


----------

